# I’m thinking prewar?



## GenuineRides (Oct 25, 2017)

A local bike guy/picker called me about this and dropped it off today.  Unisco footed badge with Lincoln on the down tube, and it all looks original based upon the parts, lack of marked up hardware and general dirt and grime in the creases.  I’m thinking 1940 with that E14732 serial number, most of the parts seem to fit for that era. The rear high flange freewheel hub says Pat Pending. Any insight?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 25, 2017)

It does have forward facing dropouts though, wheel rims are not stamped and don’t have straight sides, they kind of flare out.  It had boxed pinstripes at one time, they have just faded off in most places.  Brake pads even have Schwinn in the rubber. Has a Wald#3 stem, no Schwinn script on the brake levers, small glass Schwinn script/aluminum framed rear reflector and a Miller bolt on kick stand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm thinking a 1941-42 New World that looks original. One of  2? prewar lightweight models that had forward facing dropouts.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah, pre-war New World bike. Looks mostly there. Would say about 1941 or so is a good guess. Good find. Those single speed freewheels can be fun. You even have the nice rear reflector still and the brake levers. People steal those for ballooners many times, unfortunately. Ironically, these are better, more ride-worthy bikes.


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation on the years I was thinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

